# **** A Little Bit Stuck ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Came across this old photo of Miss K's "69" Toyota from about 25 years ago.

Grape creek was run'in a little high from the snow melt that season and the water had enough side swipe to push the little 4X4 down stream off the crossing.

In the pic--- I'm reach'in for a winch line from another jeep to get a pull.

I was one of those--- "here--- hold my beer and watch this" moments.lol.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I hate it when I do that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmmm! Been there with a 74 Toyota, sliding down stream to a deep pool, luckily I hit a rock before going over, the old cruiser was was on high rpm's before I got her out.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I would have said, "WAIT, give me another beer first"


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I think I would have said, "WAIT, give me another beer first"


*Thats a Big 10-4 ED----------Nice Pic CAT---Bet' ch you got wet Cat*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that a legal means of take in Colorado?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We were all young and dumb.

Glad to make it this far.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lucky to make it this far for me.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great shot. Looks like something I'd do!


----------

